# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Using 3D printing to Make an Embossed Leather Book Cover

## Brian_Krassenstein

Have you ever considered how books are put together, or how those  beautiful--and often ornamental--covers on hardback books are created?  If you are a fan of design, 3D printing, and old-fashioned books, this  may be a project you would enjoy greatly, putting together and old and  new technologies--ancient ones, in fact,--to make an embossed book  cover. Luc Volders of the Netherlands, an accountant by day and  technogeek in his free time, leads you through his latest, and quite  easy, project which involves picking out a design, 3D printing it, and  pressing it for the final product. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/111391/embossed-leather-book-cover/

----------


## curious aardvark

Ah now i do have use for embossing leather, will read with interest :-)

Not terribly useful and I only have real leather :-)

But  a nice looking result regardless.

----------


## Pettercat

Hi, I never thought about it, but it is really interesting to know how it works!

----------

